# Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?



## Seatroutcity (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche Eure Hilfe. Bin Mitte Februar für 2 Wochen auf Cayo Coco . Ich möchte dort vom Strand aus etwas Spinfischen. Als Ausrüstung dachte ich an eine Reiserute 2,70m WG 10-50g eine 2500 Rolle und Mefo Blinker und einige Gummis.????
Ich will damit keine Tune fangen sondern nur etwas Spaß haben.
Sollte die Rute mehr WG haben ? Brauche ich Stahl als Vorfach ? Welche Köder gehen gut evtl. Natur ???
Einfach alle Info zum angeln auf Cayo Coco.

Dankeee

Michael


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

Wo man nicht weiss, ob auch Fische mit scharfen Zähnen beissen können, und da ist die Gefahr in Kuba auf jeden fall groß genug ( z.B. der Küstenräuber Barrakuda ), ist STAHL PFLICHT! Die Rute ist schon okay. Als Rolle ne salzwasserfeste mittelgroße mit 150m- 200m 30er oder 35er Schnur bespult dazu wird ihren Dienst tun. Als Köder Blinker, mittelgroße Wobbler, und vor allem "Hair Jigs" werden sicher Abnehmer finden. Und vergiss den Stahl nicht, du wirst ihn bestimmt brauchen!


----------



## Seatroutcity (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

Danke für die Antwort. 
Nehme auf jeden Fall Stahl mit und auch ein Paar "Hair Jigs".

geht den auch etwas auf Natur ??

Klaus hat mir noch folgenden Rat gegeben 

_hallo michael,_

_war am strand zuerst viel schnorcheln und hab dabei festgestellt, dass die fische entweder aquariumformat oder dann doch im meterformat waren. nichts dazwischen.deshalb würde ich eher zu einer 50 bis 100gr rute raten, da die fische doch wesentlich stärker sind als von zu haus gewohnt. alles was blinkt oder schwarz war ist super in dem glasklaren wasser._

_also tight lines und viel spass_

_und berichte mal was du gefangen hast_

_Klaus._


Wede dann noch eine schwere Rute mitnehmen bis 100g und einige große Blinker.

Gruß Michael


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

Ist ne gute Idee, Petri heil und viel Glück!


----------



## guifri (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

guck mal hier
http://www.cubamania.com/cuba/forumdisplay.php?f=93


----------



## Dr.Hecht83 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

hi ich möchte nächstes jahr ende mai nach kuba weis einer ob das eine gute zeit zum spinnfischen auf kuba ist wäre mein erstes mal dort


----------



## Tortugaf (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

wenn du nach Cuba fliegst, nehme alles was du brachst, es ist dort sehr schwierig Angelsachen zu kaufen. Und wenn du cool bist , verschenke es am Schluss deiner Reise.
Spinnfischen kann man immer. 

G. Frank


----------



## Dr.Hecht83 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Gerät fürs Spinnfischen in Kuba Cayo Coco ?*

vielen dank


----------

